# BCS: consciences



## sauge

Hello!

I'm struggling with the word "conscience(s)" here. In BCS it can mean both "svijest" and "savjest", which are not quite the same.  
The sentence is originally in French: 

Pour Rousseau, par exemple, la réciprocité et la transparence des consciences doivent symboliser l’excellence humaine, la morale et la communion portées à leur plus haut degré.

Rousseau, na primjer, smatra da uzajamnost i transparentnost svijesti moraju biti simbol ljudske izvrsnosti, morala i zajedništva dovedenih na svoj najviši stupanj.
(I can't polish my sentence while I don't know its exact  meaning, but I just hate all those abstract nouns together.)

What should I do with "transparentnost svijesti"? My dictionary says "prozračnost", "propustljivost", and "prozirnost", which is unlikely in this context. 
Would you translate "transparence" as "otvorenost"? "Otvorenost svijesti" sounds better (and this is plural! God!).

Any fans of Rousseau?


----------



## Orlin

Po meni od svega navedenog samo "otvorenost sv(ij)esti" ima smisla u ovom kontekstu (iako ja ne govorim francuski). Oblik sv(ij)esti ne pokazuje nesumnjivo da je genitiv mn., ali bi mogao da bude.


----------



## sauge

Ma i ja mislim. Istina da je genitiv, ovaj "des" ima funkciju kao engleski "of the". Kad se nađem ovako pred nečim, odem pogledati englesku verziju, ali engleska kaže "transparency of consciousnesses". Njima je tu sve jasno. 
A i malo sam umorna... zato gnjavim vas.

Pazi, "consciences"! Množina.


----------



## Orlin

sauge said:


> Ma i ja mislim. Istina da je genitiv, ovaj "des" ima funkciju kao engleski "of the". Kad se nađem ovako pred nečim, odem pogledati englesku verziju, ali engleska kaže "transparency of consciousnesses". Njima je tu sve jasno.
> A i malo sam umorna... zato gnjavim vas.
> 
> Pazi, "consciences"! Množina.


 
Ja sam hteo da kažem da ne znam da li postoji način diferencirati na BCS homografske oblike za gen. jedn. i gen. mn. od "sv(ij)est" -> "sv(ij)esti" osim indicirati u zagradama eksplicitno "množina".


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Ja sam hteo da kažem da ne znam da li postoji način diferencirati na BCS homografske oblike za gen. jedn. i gen. mn. od "sv(ij)est" -> "sv(ij)esti" osim indicirati u zagradama eksplicitno "množina".



Koristi se genitivni znak, odnosno cirkumfleks na produženom slogu (koji obično odgovara genitivu množine): _svijestî_. Ovo se sreće samo u "boljoj" literaturi (tj. lingvističkoj i kod onih koji paze na čitaoca).

A što se prevoda tiče, pojma nemam, nisam fan Russeaua.  Rekao bih da je htio reći "uzajamnost... ljudskih umova", samo mi je malo pobrkana sveukupna rekcija. Ja izraz parsiram kao "uzajamnost umova međusobno, i otvorenost svakog ponaosob"; nekako mi u istoj sintagmi djeluju zdudano. Al' opet, filozofija je to...


----------



## sauge

Ma jesu li to umovi? Ja to redovito bacam u "svijest" ili "savjest". Nema veze, hvala vam, ljudi.

(Knjiga je, između ostalog, i o pornografiji. Vrlo interesantno, moram reći, vrlo interesantno! )


----------



## doorman

sauge said:


> Pour Rousseau, par exemple, la réciprocité et la transparence des consciences doivent symboliser l’excellence humaine, la morale et la communion portées à leur plus haut degré.


_Rousseau tako smatra da uzajamnost i nadopunjavanje umova moraju simbolizirati ljudsku izvrsnost gdje su moral i zajedništvo uzdignuti na najviši nivo._

Bome je rečenica zahtjevna 

Istina, _la transparence_ može značiti puno stvari, ali _nešto de(s) conscience(s)_ može imati još više značenja 
Mislim da se ovdje "prozirnost" prvenstveno odnosi na "uzajamno nadopunjavanje", a ne na "otvorenost"


----------



## Majalj

Prožimanje?


----------



## sauge

Može biti. Prožimanje mi se sviđa, zapravo, ali nisam sigurna može li značiti "transparence". Veli CNRTL rječnik "prozirnost", "jasnoća", "spoznatljivost", "kristalnost", sve neki prozirni sinonimi.

Ništa, odlazim u knjižnicu i kopam po povijesti filozofije.
(Za vsaku dobru reč, kaj reči si mi znala, za vsaki sinonim tvoj, za vsaki smajli - fala!)


----------



## kudikamo

sauge said:


> Hello!
> 
> "uzajamnost i transparentnost svijesti"
> 
> A što to ne bi prebacili u pridjeve? Ne mora se poštivati vrsta riječi u prijevodu, tada bi bilo "*otvorena svijest koja uzvraća istom mjerom*". Nekako mi se čini da je bolje da je prijevod slobodniji, al' da ima smisla.


----------

